# Which FTP server software do you use?



## zuul (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi There,

I was just wondering.... what FTP server software do you use?

I now run Pure-FTPd with a MySQL backend and a webinterface for user administration.

I am moving to a new server, and I want to know what you run.

Thanx!

Best regards,
Martijn


----------



## hark (Nov 27, 2008)

I use scp(1) for everything. Never saw much of a point in running a ftpd.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 27, 2008)

Proftpd with either mysql or pgsql backend. Stock FreeBSD ftpd for low volume private things, since scp doesn't support resume.

Started on Proftpd a few years back, because it was "one of the good options" and the configuration syntax was similar to apache. Never looked back really.


----------



## gilinko (Nov 27, 2008)

I started with proftpd with a mysql backend way back in the days, and then moved to pureftpd. Currently I use vsftpd as I find it easy to integrate with PAM(and ldap, AD etc.)


----------



## danger@ (Nov 27, 2008)

pure-ftpd, vsftpd and also stock base system ftpd


----------



## marius (Nov 27, 2008)

Vsftpd


----------



## MartijnAtLico (Nov 27, 2008)

Proftpd.. also because it was a good option back then. I don't know if there are better alternatives, but I don't really care either.. I encourage our clients to use sftp/scp.


----------



## empty (Nov 27, 2008)

Built in ftpd server. Works like a charm for my usage.


----------



## APseudoUtopia (Nov 28, 2008)

vsFTPd. I used PureFTPd a while ago on linux. But then I discovered vsFTPd, and it's been great to me.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2008)

hark said:
			
		

> I use scp(1) for everything. Never saw much of a point in running a ftpd.



scp unfortunately doesn't really help a lot if you need to support non-expert users uploading files from a variety of desktop operating systems.  FTP is still the lowest common denominator ...

I have been using the standard ftpd with groups to control access (most users get locked into their home directories).


----------



## g1vrg (Nov 29, 2008)

vsftpd and for www thttpd - both excellent little servers.


----------



## dinoex@ (Nov 30, 2008)

I have used wu-ftpd for a long time,
despite frequent security issues,
only one of the sites i have seen where compromised.
And that had a 3 year old version installed.

I have seen a good number of sites compromised by proftpd.
At one of such incidents, the problem was discussed on the
proftp mailinglist for 3 weeks, without any anouncment on the webseite.
After 4 weeks tehre was sill no security anouncment for this root-exploit.
Therefore I migrated all sites in reach to vsftp.
Today proftpd has more vulerabilities that wu-ftpd.

I prefer vsftpd now,
very stable and good throughput!

In doubt look at the code inside.


----------



## cajunman4life (Nov 30, 2008)

vsftpd, but with no outside access. Users are advised to use an FTP client that supports scp (SSH).

The reason I have it at all is for things like auto-updating wordpress (which asks for ftp credentials). Outside access to the ftp daemon is blocked at the firewall.


----------



## dima (Nov 30, 2008)

zuul said:
			
		

> I am moving to a new server, and I want to know what you run.



Why are you moving from Pure-FTPd (reasons)?


----------



## kisswen (Dec 2, 2008)

Pure-ftpd


----------



## sT4k3 (Dec 2, 2008)

vsftpd


----------



## Business_Woman (Dec 2, 2008)

pure-ftpd


----------



## Darwin (Dec 2, 2008)

I use default FreeBSD FTP daemon.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 2, 2008)

I use Pure-ftpd , but when I find good howto about vsftpd I wiill try it.


----------



## blackjack (Dec 2, 2008)

proftpd with nls compiled from sources manualy


----------



## alvis (Dec 3, 2008)

blackjack said:
			
		

> proftpd with nls compiled from sources manualy



It's right.


----------



## oversize (Dec 3, 2008)

vsftpd, through xinetd, 

Setup is very limited though. Flatfile user db, no differentiation between domains, All live under /var/www ...


----------



## jadawin@ (Dec 3, 2008)

I use vsftpd. Works great.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Dec 3, 2008)

pure-ftpd


----------



## dave (Dec 4, 2008)

PureFTPd for the specific reason that it supports atomic file transfers, so that when uploading to a web site, the file is uploaded to a temp location and then atomically replaced into destination.  This prevents a web client retrieving a partial web page.  But, maybe the others can do that now, too.  I use a MySQL backend and a php web interface for administrating virtual users.


----------



## stathis (Dec 8, 2008)

vsFTPd, been using it for years.

I also like ProFTPd a lot, but prefer vsFTPd.


----------



## zoosky (Dec 11, 2008)

vsftpd


----------



## r-c-e (Dec 12, 2008)

proftpd on personal systems, and ncftpd on work systems


----------



## fraenki (Dec 18, 2008)

ProFTPD - I really like the Apache-style configuration file.
Besides that the project is mature and still alive.


----------



## CeReAl_KiLLeR_Du_77 (Dec 18, 2008)

Proftpd + proftpd administrator (quota, sql, anonymous, etc..)



> ProFTPD - I really like the Apache-style configuration file.



+1


----------



## edogawaconan (Dec 28, 2008)

fraenki said:
			
		

> ProFTPD - I really like the Apache-style configuration file.
> Besides that the project is mature and still alive.



change the 'like' with 'hate' for me. 

too bad it's alive with bunch of FIXME (like this one) in the docs


----------



## Voltar (Dec 28, 2008)

Pure-FTPd.

On a few of my devel/toy machines I've used the default ftpd in FreeBSD/OpenBSD in the past.


----------



## sniper007 (Dec 30, 2008)

APseudoUtopia said:
			
		

> vsFTPd. I used PureFTPd a while ago on linux. But then I discovered vsFTPd, and it's been great to me.



+1 


 vsFTPd is great and probably the most secure


----------



## cloud (Dec 31, 2008)

I use the original ftpd tuned with the chroot mode for little needs.
When i need something more powerfull, I use proftpd + mysql


----------



## hydra (Dec 31, 2008)

I would also recommend pure-ftpd, works great.


----------

